# curiousity



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Any thoughts on why when i rooted my inspire, certian apps disapeared like kindle, even disapeared off of the my apps section of the market. Even some themes i had for go sms are gone


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The new market has some sort of root-detection code. I'm not sure if anybody understands it or not


----------

